

Nodejitsu joins GoDaddy - oakesm9
https://blog.nodejitsu.com/nodejitsu-joins-godaddy/

======
runj__
Isn't GoDaddy a pretty disgusting company? That's the vibe I'm getting from
their Superbowl Ads and the fact that they're (like everyone in hosting) are
mainly making money from the fact that people just keep paying for something
they don't need.

~~~
diek
(Full disclosure, I work at GoDaddy)

I joined about a year ago, and the only reason I did so was because most of
the executive team, including the CEO, was replaced about a year prior to me
joining. The new CEO is Blake Irving, who seems like a great guy (I had dinner
with him a couple months ago) and did an AMA on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/23v7f3/hi_im_blake_irv...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/23v7f3/hi_im_blake_irving_i_am_the_ceo_of_godaddy_ask_me)
. He also wrote an open letter to the FCC in support of net neutrality:
[https://garage.godaddy.com/godaddy/news/net-neutrality-
ameri...](https://garage.godaddy.com/godaddy/news/net-neutrality-american-
dream-small-business/) . A lot of GoDaddy's senior leadership team these days
is made up of people from Microsoft and Yahoo.

I would not have joined GoDaddy in its previous form, but it has made serious
improvements to be a great tech company over the last couple years.

~~~
derefr
Huh. I kind of wish they had rebranded at that point, if that's what happened.
I don't think any developer with decision-making power will go anywhere near
the GoDaddy brand for years to come.

~~~
Aldo_MX
> I don't think any developer with decision-making power will go anywhere near
> the GoDaddy brand for years to come.

In the past I prefered Godaddy for pet projects because they used to have
lower prices, but until recently they removed all their renewal coupons, so
there's not a reason for me to stay with them anymore.

For serious projects I never trusted Godaddy because their process to order a
domain is too shady.

------
nailer
Short ver: _quote from article_ : Nodejitsu products will run for seven
months, then shutdown.

------
comice
Can we please stop with the "joins" doublespeak.

GoDaddy buys Nodejitsu.

~~~
lojack
If they didn't actually acquire any equity in the company, then GoDaddy didn't
buy Nodejitsu. The difference to end users may be small, but the difference to
investors is huge.

------
moomin
At least they didn't use the word "journey".

~~~
teh_klev
Or "awesome" or "ninja".

------
general_failure
Looks like an acquihire. I love how failed businesses give a positive spin
these days. Why not just say "we failed, sorry guys, we are going to get job
elsewhere". They would have my immense respect had they done that.

~~~
Kiro
Are you saying they don't get any money at all from the deal?

~~~
nazgob
Acquihire is about getting 'some' money but its not a successful exit.

~~~
bhouston
Success is defined by the return, not the means of exit. To determine returns,
you need to know how much was invested in nodejitsu and the sale price.

I would guess in this case the sales price would be in the range of the low 7
figures??

~~~
johnward
Yeah but in the world of BS multibillion dollar valuations this is probably
still considered a fail...

------
alessioalex
GoDaddy seems to be really into Node lately:
[http://strongloop.com/strongblog/godaddy-api-
platform/](http://strongloop.com/strongblog/godaddy-api-platform/)

------
brentjanderson
Nodejitsu's Private NPM code getting released is rather exciting - there are
certainly a number of paid and open source alternative's, but I would imagine
Nodejitsu's version is quite good. That's an exciting consequence of an
otherwise unexpected acquisition.

~~~
doublerebel
I've been using their smart-private-npm package to run our private npm since
early last year. They did leave out a couple key components, but it has been
completely solid since I set it up.

The only issue is keeping up with npm's API changes as its focus is not this
kind of application.

Feel free to contact me if you're looking to set up such a package. It really
deserves a blog post soon.

------
outworlder
> But where am I supposed to go? I depend on Nodejitsu!

And that's what's going to eventually kill the whole startup business as we
know it today. Very few people will want to invest in new companies when they
are unlikely to still be there in a couple of years. Even when they actually
do well!

This was always true in all industries everywhere. However, the danger is
usually that the small company will run out of steam and go broke. Nowadays,
the company can disappear if they happen to do exceptionally well - which just
means they will get acquired.

This particular case seems to be an acqui-hire though.

~~~
pc86
This is less a problem with startups (except in the most stringent PG sense of
the word) and more a problem with VCs. VCs aren't looking for a quarterly
distribution of profits, they're looking for a 10x ROI in cash and stock.
There is a huge incentive to sell, even when VCs have a minority stake. If you
have VC investment and get an acquisition offer that will kill your product
but give your VCs 15-20x ROI and you turn it down so you can chug along at 20%
gross margin for the next decade, you will never ever get VC investment ever
again.

------
emilsedgh
So, this is an acquihire? Is the price undisclosed?

~~~
bhouston
Given all nodejitsu products are being shutdown and they are going to help
with GoDaddy products, I believe that qualifies as an acquihire.

~~~
hatu
This actually sounds terrible for their customers then! I guess they'll come
back as one of those crappy GoDaddy add-ons they try to push on you for five
pages before you can finish paying.

------
jtwebman
Who wants to build a Elixir/Erlang service with me. We can make our whole goal
to be bought by Godaddy. *joking

------
kasia66
For anyone who is affected by Nodejitsu shutting down its PaaS service we
thought we might help and create an easy guide how to migrate
[http://go.c66.me/1ygYjfm](http://go.c66.me/1ygYjfm)

------
keithnoizu
I'm happy to see Charlie Robbins, whom I use to work with a few years back,
make an exit although it will be a sadder landscape out there with out
nodejitsu as a separate entity.

------
bhouston
Thanks Nodejitsu for the T-Shirt I got in the mail a few weeks ago for
supporting ScaleNPM. :) Hopefully you got a good price.

------
Kiro
So what are the alternatives? I just want to deploy my node app without any
hassle.

~~~
gagege
Dokku on Digital Ocean. 5-10 bucks a month and couldn't be simpler.

~~~
Kiro
Sounds really complicated to be honest. What I'm looking for is basically the
following:

1\. Sign up

2\. git push

3\. Application live

No configuration or spending time in the terminal more than step 2. Can I get
that with Dokku on Heroku?

~~~
gagege
Nope! I guess what you want is Azure. It's too expensive for little projects,
though.

------
urda
RIP Nodejitsu

